# 6 Gallon Fluval Edge Journal



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

I got an edge from petsmart yesterday on sale for $99
Bought a 2KG bag of fluval stratum and rushed home to set up the new tank
(It's for my dad's office so I will need to transport it in the coming weeks while he's on a business trip)

Tank after it was put together (last night)









After I put in the substrate and allowed I allowed the cloudiness to clear up (this morning)


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Whatever happened to this journal?


----------

